# Adding to an existing shellie tank



## Chili_girl (Jan 19, 2014)

I have had a 20L for about three years with one mated pair of Brevis and three dwarf Simbu shell. One of which stays in the upper corner of the tank which I will rehome. The male Brevis confines the female to her shell at all times except to feed. I have never seen any offspring.

Not much going on in that tank. I'm thinking of moving them into a 30g (30 x 18x 12) and adding some neolamprologus caudopunctatus for the upper and adding a rock pile for them (or calvus or something else). I realize this tank is way too small for many fish but would like to add some interest to the tank. I also have a 40g breeder available but wanted to reserve for something else. Also - I have read the caudopunks don't travel well. I usually order from a reputable source that delivers one day air and packages them very well. Is this still an issue? My LFS doesn't carry them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Caudos do swim around but not more than other shellies. They are bottom dwellers and will be forced to compete with the other two bottom dwelling species in your too-small tank.

Why not sell the brevis and either add individuals to the sumbu population, or sell all existing fish and stock the tank with multifasciatus? Or julidochromis?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I like the idea of replacing the brevis with multifasciatus. It seems like the brevis aren't working well in this tank.

While the purists don't like it, I've always added fish to swim around in the upper parts of the tank... whether that is tetras, danios, guppies or rainbows.


----------

